

HTML5 on Android Samsung Galaxy Tab "disappointing" vs Apple iPad - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/12/11/html5_on_android_samsung_galaxy_tab_disappointing_vs_apple_ipad.html

======
StavrosK
I realise that defaults matter, but at least with Android you can install
another browser. Opera mobile scores 100% on acid3.

~~~
ootachi
You can install Firefox too.

I've often wondered whether Android's default browser (MicroB) being bundled
with the OS will prove to be a blessing or a curse. It's nice that it's always
there and loads quickly due to WebKit being a part of the OS, but as part of
the OS it's subject to the OS's release cycle, which is in the hands of the
carriers and we all know how that tends to play out on Android. With a browser
from the Android Market, users get updates much faster, and that's a
tremendous advantage over MicroB, which, depending on the device and carrier,
may not get updates at all.

~~~
StavrosK
Can you? I looked for it but couldn't find it on the Market. (EDIT: Found it
on the site). As for the browser being bundled in the OS, it's probably both,
since users will need a good browser (which webkit is), but they can install
their own if necessary (although we know how likely that is to happen).

I hope we could do the best of both worlds and make the browser a separate app
that got updates from the market, like Maps, Gmail, etc, but still run webkit.

------
campnic
"When queried in landscape mode, the Galaxy reports a screen.width of 683px
and screen.height of 334px. Since the actual device resolution offers
1024×600, it’s giving us a 1.5× ratio of device to CSS pixels."

I'm interested if this is because the browser app runs with default support
for all screens. I wonder if you built an app that supported large/high-
density screens and used a webview if you'd get the same scaling or if it
would give you 1:1. I'll have to look into that.

------
ergo98
It remains incredibly disappointing that Android still doesn't support SVG
(including in 2.3), however I discount this article immediately as it comes
from AppleInsider. It's like listening to Gruber talk about Android.

Though what's the deal with the caption on the SunSpider benchmark (the one
where they don't note that smaller=better): They say that "iOS takes advantage
of the GPU as well, so scores here do not reflect actual performance".

What? The GPU has zero relevance to base JavaScript performance, and that
aside is idiocy.

~~~
FraaJad
The review is by Javascript library company Sencha. Who can talk about cross
browser js compat than the company that has handful of JS libraries that are
expected to work across browsers and devices?

The website on which the news was posted may have an Apple bias, but the
reviewer doesn't.

~~~
ergo98
Yeah, Sencha did this to get their name out there. Not really sure why they
are necessary, though, given that ACID scores, HTML5 test results, and
performance numbers are known by everyone.

